# Moose Catches a Dangerous Critter



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I just read this. I was so relieved to hear the fate of the baby possum. God bless Moose!!! I just adore him! I wish he and Griffin could play. They are two enormous, gentle sweethearts...gentle giants of the same cut with enormous, wet mouths!!!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a great story and great ending. Nerve-wracking but worked out well.
Moose is definitely a sweet gentle soul.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Really, I am not a Grinch!*

Took these of Moose a couple of days. In last one it looks like he is praying that I will soon finish taking pictures and take that cap off him! And yes, this big guy is far from being a Grinch.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I love your big guy!!! Your tree looks magnificent, too! Merry Christmas!

Deb :wavey:


----------

